

Ask HN: How would you change this blog community? - kynikos

A friend and I have been running a blog network for college students in our free time--TheCollegeBlogNetwork.com. It was somewhat of a stagnant project for a few weeks and now we're back working on it as much as we can.<p>How would you change our website?<p>We're currently working on a redesign and a bunch of new features (some of which is related to our monetization strategy.) I am always amazed at how insightful HN can be and would love to hear your input on what you would do to change our website.
======
makecheck
I don't personally like sites that "resist" resizing. Try increasing the font
size in your browser by even 1 or 2 levels, and you'll see that the content of
your site is truncated. Try making your browser twice as wide, and ask why you
can't see twice as much content.

------
tokenadult
Get rid of the black background.

